# Echolot für Uferangler?!



## Thorschten (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Freunde!
Ich habe mit meinem Kumpel dieses Jahr das Angeln entdeckt... 
Wir haben schon FRÜHER mal mit ner Angel gespielt, aber naja...
Wir waren bisher 3 mal in Holland unterwegs, haben auch direkt unseren ersten Zander und ein paar kleinere Barsche usw gefangen, aber wir sind noch weit davon entfernt sagen zu können, wir können angeln oder haben die Grund ausrüstung zusammen...

Mein Hauptanliegen liegt nun in der Frage des richtigen Echolotes...
Wir wollen uns "irgendwann" auch ein vernünftiges Schlauchboot zulegen, da wir uns aber erstmal die komplette Grundausrüstung nach und nach kaufen müssen, für für ein Boot nicht so viel über... Mein Kollege möchte aber eigentlich unbedingt mit einem Echolot arbeiten...
Könnte uns in dem Bereich jemand aufklären? Ist es überhaupt "möglich" mit einem Echolot vom Ufer aus zu Angeln, vorallem da wir eigentlich im Bereich von 200 Euro bleiben möchten...
Achja... es fehlt wohl noch zu sagen, das wir uns auf Raubfische, also Zander, Hecht, Barsch spezialisieren wollen und hauptsächlich in den Maasseen und an der Maas aktiv sein werden...

Vielen vielen Dank im vorraus!

Mfg Tho


----------



## HD4ever (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Uferangler?!*

Moin !
es gibt da so smartcast Echolote ..
vernünftig sind die kleinen Geräte die mit Funk arbeiten sicher nicht, aber für die Bodenstruktur mag es reichen...
benutz mal die Forumsuche - da sollte dazu genug zu finden sein |rolleyes

*hier* z.B.


----------



## NickAdams (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Uferangler?!*

In euerer derzeitigen Situation ist wohl das Piranha Maxx von Humminbird das geeignetste Echolot. Damit könnt ihr vom Ufer aus Angeln, habt einen großen Bildschirm mit genauer Bodenstruktur und wenn später das Boot kommt, habt ihr auch schon den Geber. Das Echo gibt es im Netz bei verschiedenen Herstellern zu verschiedenen Preisen, wenn ihr es nicht eilig habt, könnt ihr Weihnachtsrabatte abwarten. Hier ein Link, damit ihr es anschauen könnt:

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...tter/fischfinder-piranha-max-230xe/detail.jsf

So long,

Nick


----------



## NickAdams (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Uferangler?!*

Wenn ihr nur in Gewässern bis etwa 30 Metern Tiefe fischen wollt, reicht auch das Humminbird RF 15e. Vom Boot aus bindet ihr das Ei einfach am Heck an, das geht auch.

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...otter/fischfinder-smartcast-rf-15e/detail.jsf

So long,

Nick


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Uferangler?!*

Vom Ufer aus:
Klassisch loten.

Geht schneller, einfacher und letztlich besser als das, was man mit den meist preiswerten Ufergeräten mit oft schlechter Sendeleistung und billigen Programmen "zu sehen" kriegt....

Dafür lieber warten und ein vernünftiges Echolot fürs Boot kaufen..


----------



## HD4ever (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Uferangler?!*

|good:...


----------



## jebbers (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Uferangler?!*

Ich kann Thomas nur zustimmen.

Ich hatte mal so ein "Billiggerät" irgendwo bei ebay geschossen. Das war der letzte Müll. Lieber klassisch loten und warten bis man sich etwas Vernünftiges leisten kann.


----------



## Thorschten (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Uferangler?!*

Wir stehen ja noch ganz am Anfang, stehen aber auf son technischen Schnick schnack^^
Fazit ist: 
Funk Echolote sollte man lieber die Finger von weglassen?!
Selbst das 

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop__...0xe/detail.jsf

ist nix?!

Wie viel muss ich denn investieren um eurer Meinung nach ein "vernünftiges" Echolot kaufen zu können?!
Was wäre bsp mit: 

http://store.humminbird.com/products/307381/PiranhaMAX_170

Ist das schon was oder in euren Augen immer noch Müll?^^


Habe gerade ein Angebot bsp entdeckt...

http://www.preisvgl.de/redirect.php...XdJdGVtJml0ZW09MzUwMzUwMTI0NzYx&out_type=ebay

Wir waren erst 3 mal angeln*lacht* Aber schmeissen uns schon voll rein...
Vielleicht sollte man auch erstmal abwarten, wie sich alles weiter entwickelt...
Wir kommen aus Werne, (zwischen Münster und Dortmund bei Unna) und sind bisher immer nach Roermond gefahren um dort an den Maasseen und an der Maas zu angeln. Wir wollen im März den Angelschein machen und dann mal sehen wohin es uns verschlägt, aber generell werden wir bestimmt noch oft nach Holland fahren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Uferangler?!*



> Vielleicht sollte man auch erstmal abwarten, wie sich alles weiter entwickelt...


Seeeeeeehr gute Idee..

Zum Thema Echolote (weil ich glaube, dass Du Dir da zu viel davon versprichst):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...mit-thomas-schlageter-vom-echolotzentrum.html


----------



## NickAdams (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Uferangler?!*

Wenn das Hobby weiterhin so spannend bleibt wie bisher und ihr in Technik investieren wollt, könnte es sich auch lohnen, erst einmal einen Kurs beim Echolotzentrum.de zu machen. Dann zahlt ihr zwar etwas für die Ausbildung, werdet aber kompetent beraten und kauft nicht auf gut Glück. Schließlich kauft man ein Echo nicht wie ein Pfund Leberwurst.
Etwas Technikinteresse und -verständnis sollte man aber mitbringen; falls nicht, bleibt's eben bei der guten alten Lotrute.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Thorschten (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Uferangler?!*

Uff :-( 
Ihr seid zwar sehr ehrlich und fachlich, aber gemein :-D
Na, Spaß beiseite...
Ich gehe mal davon aus, da wir zeitlich u.a. sehr eingeschränkt sind können wir eh MAX. 1 mal pro Woche los ziehen, wenn überhaupt ^^...
Also irgendwelche Kurse beim Echolotzentrum fallen definitiv aus, wir wollen vorallem Spaß haben usw und unser momentanes Studium in Sachen alles über angeln mal eben aneignen läuft bereits ^^ ...
Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass mein Kollege oder ich erwarten, dass wir ein Bildschirm in der Hand haben, der uns genau anzeigt, "DA ISN FISCH; WIRF AUS, DANN HAST IHN", In erster Linie wollen wir mehr oder weniger "feststellen" ob dort überhaupt Fische sind ^^ und auch eben Kanten, Löcher usw sehen... Wir wollen beide keine Wissenschaft draus machen... 
Naja, mal sehen wie es weiter geht... 
Aber hier scheint jeder zu empfelen auf keinen Fall ein Funk Echolot zu holen?^^ Wie sieht es denn nu bsp mit http://store.humminbird.com/products...PiranhaMAX_170 aus? Ist dies auch nur Spielerei oder kann man damit schon was anfangen...?!

Danke euch!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Uferangler?!*

Mal wieder hart aber gemein:
Das was das Gerät Dir zeigen kann (Sendeleistung, Bildschirmgröße, Software), hast Du mit der Posenrute und ausloten auch  - Nur preiswerter und besser, denn da kriegst Du mit wenig Übung auch och was von der Bodenbeschaffenheit mit......-


----------



## Thorschten (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Uferangler?!*

hmpf... *störrisch bin*
Ich habe noch was in dem sinne Ausgelotet beim Angeln ^^ Mehr oder weniger einfach drauf los, da ich da auch noch keine Ahnung von habe... Und ich will angeln und nicht m für m ausloten ^^ Daher wollen wir ja das Echolot, weil wir dadurch VIELLEICHT nen schnellern Überblick haben usw...
Ach maaaaaaaaaaaaaan :-D 
Keine Chance für das Echolot?^^ :-D


----------



## NickAdams (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Uferangler?!*

Schau dir mal diese Seite genau an, dann siehst du, wie Stippweltmeister Michael Schlögel vom Ufer aus angelt:

http://www.michaelschloegl.de/produkt/echolote.html

So long,

Nick


----------

